# 3.5 B&S Lawn mower engine dies out



## letocovington (May 4, 2008)

Ok we took out the lawn mower for this season. Pull start and fires but won't stay running. I thought perhaps the gas may be bad or the spark plug but if I continue to press the primer it will run. AS long as i'm pushing the primer it will run. Any ideas?

My thoughts are;

1. Carb?
2. lines?


thanks for any help

leto


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely the carburetor, may have some restriction in the main jet and or nozzle. Drop the float bowl and check for dirt or build up in the float bowl area, check the bowl nut jet and make sure it's open. 

Good Luck...


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

3.5HP briggs with a fuel bowl? must be an old one, I was going to suggest a diaphram kit


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> 3.5HP briggs with a fuel bowl? must be an old one, I was going to suggest a diaphram kit


Nope, I just wasn't paying any attention. Go with what Newz suggested, I was way off base...


----------

